# Korean Zombie Shirt



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I recently just got my Korean Zombie Shirt and I have to say that the screensprint on these things are awesome. Not exactly sure if I got a normal or athletic fit but at 10 stone, the Korean Zombie Shirt fits just right. Not too loose, not athletic fit either and that's on a medium.


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Romeo

I realise you posted this thread over a year ago, but where did you get you korean zombier shirt from?


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i love mine


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I had some last year, ive still got a white one. Korean Zombie dont make this design any more, but they have done a few 2.0 versions, no where near as popular though


----------

